# Crisi Siviglia, effetto Suso. Fuori zona Champions.



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2020)

Pessimo periodo per il Siviglia, che dopo la sconfitta con il Celta scivola al quinto posto in classifica (Atletico con migliore differenza reti) ed è fuori dalla zona Champions.
Suso è stato titolare e ha offerto una prestazione abbastanza anonima per un'ora.
Nelle ultime tre partite tra campionato e Coppa del Re sono arrivate due sconfitte e un pareggio.

La qualificazione Champions è condizione necessaria per il riscatto obbligatorio di Suso dal Milan.


----------



## Mika (10 Febbraio 2020)

Questo ci torna indietro...


----------



## neversayconte (10 Febbraio 2020)

DIREI che continua a piovere sul bagnato sulla vostra società Elliott, veramente incompetente nel management e pure scalognata. QUesto ci torna indietro come l'olio, tra l'altro svalutatissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

lo dicevo ieri.
darlo gratis in prestito con diritto è stato il solito scempio.

adesso questo torna indietro e dimostra anche che non vale una cicca ANCHE al di fuori del milan.
risultato: non te lo prende nessuno neanche a 15M questa estate. 
era meglio farlo stare in tribuna da noi. 
bisognava darlo via con obbligo, anche basso ma OBBLIGO


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pessimo periodo per il Siviglia, che dopo la sconfitta con il Celta scivola al quinto posto in classifica (Atletico con migliore differenza reti) ed è fuori dalla zona Champions.
> Suso è stato titolare e ha offerto una prestazione abbastanza anonima per un'ora.
> Nelle ultime tre partite tra campionato e Coppa del Re sono arrivate due sconfitte e un pareggio.
> 
> La qualificazione Champions è condizione necessaria per il riscatto obbligatorio di Suso dal Milan.



bisognava forzare l obbligo di riscatto...anche facendo un ulteriore sconto. Sto cesso e menagramo ci tornerà indietro.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pessimo periodo per il Siviglia, che dopo la sconfitta con il Celta scivola al quinto posto in classifica (Atletico con migliore differenza reti) ed è fuori dalla zona Champions.
> Suso è stato titolare e ha offerto una prestazione abbastanza anonima per un'ora.
> Nelle ultime tre partite tra campionato e Coppa del Re sono arrivate due sconfitte e un pareggio.
> 
> La qualificazione Champions è condizione necessaria per il riscatto obbligatorio di Suso dal Milan.


È ufficiale: abbiamo il malocchio.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

vabè è tutta plusvalenza Suso,


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> vabè è tutta plusvalenza Suso,



Te lo vendiamo per 10 euro


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pessimo periodo per il Siviglia, che dopo la sconfitta con il Celta scivola al quinto posto in classifica (Atletico con migliore differenza reti) ed è fuori dalla zona Champions.
> Suso è stato titolare e ha offerto una prestazione abbastanza anonima per un'ora.
> Nelle ultime tre partite tra campionato e Coppa del Re sono arrivate due sconfitte e un pareggio.
> 
> La qualificazione Champions è condizione necessaria per il riscatto obbligatorio di Suso dal Milan.



Penso che Sugo riuscirebbe a far entrare in crisi pure il Liverpool.


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che Sugo riuscirebbe a far entrare in crisi pure il Liverpool.



Li sono avanti anni luce, lo hanno fatto andare via a 0 quando ancora non era in prima squadra, avevano già capito tutto.
E pensare che quel replicante di Maiorino non faceva altro che vantarsi di aver scoperto sta mezza sega.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pessimo periodo per il Siviglia, che dopo la sconfitta con il Celta scivola al quinto posto in classifica (Atletico con migliore differenza reti) ed è fuori dalla zona Champions.
> Suso è stato titolare e ha offerto una prestazione abbastanza anonima per un'ora.
> Nelle ultime tre partite tra campionato e Coppa del Re sono arrivate due sconfitte e un pareggio.
> 
> La qualificazione Champions è condizione necessaria per il riscatto obbligatorio di Suso dal Milan.



Bisogna sempre ricordarsi che l’abuso dell’uso di Suso porta al disuso dell’uso di Suso. Ma se l’abuso del buso te piase, abusa di Suso che non me despiase.


----------



## mark (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sempre ricordarsi che l’abuso dell’uso di Suso porta al disuso dell’uso di Suso. Ma se l’abuso del buso te piase, abusa di Suso che non me despiase.


----------



## Goro (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pessimo periodo per il Siviglia, che dopo la sconfitta con il Celta scivola al quinto posto in classifica (Atletico con migliore differenza reti) ed è fuori dalla zona Champions.
> Suso è stato titolare e ha offerto una prestazione abbastanza anonima per un'ora.
> Nelle ultime tre partite tra campionato e Coppa del Re sono arrivate due sconfitte e un pareggio.
> 
> La qualificazione Champions è condizione necessaria per il riscatto obbligatorio di Suso dal Milan.



Immagino gli articoli di questa estate dove Suso verrà fatto passare per il salvatore


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pessimo periodo per il Siviglia, che dopo la sconfitta con il Celta scivola al quinto posto in classifica (Atletico con migliore differenza reti) ed è fuori dalla zona Champions.
> Suso è stato titolare e ha offerto una prestazione abbastanza anonima per un'ora.
> Nelle ultime tre partite tra campionato e Coppa del Re sono arrivate due sconfitte e un pareggio.
> 
> La qualificazione Champions è condizione necessaria per il riscatto obbligatorio di Suso dal Milan.



Per forza non rende. Gli manca l'altra gemellina mongol*ide turca dall'altra parte del campo.

Prendetevi anche Calhanoglu e vedrai che reparto offensivo viene fuori (offensivo in che senso, poi, forse per chi se li deve sorbire).


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Primo gol di Suso col Siviglia .


----------

